# DAC0800 xD mi onda diente de sierra se corta si conecto algo en Vsalida!!



## Zettaextremo (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola felices tranqulidades...

Como este circuito es parte de un sistema de voz pues aqui escribiré mi duda: (problema x.X)

Tengo un dac0800 y me quebre la cabeza todo un mes realizando los circuitos del datasheet, de este foro (todos) e internet y ninguno funciono, que si era el integrado pues lo cambie por uno nuevo por si las dudas, hasta que encontre un circuito que utilizaba +-5v, en sí era una práctica y solo venia el dac y no su respectivo convertidor, hice mediciones exhaustivas en las salidas y vi que posiblemente serviría, asi que le agregue un convertidor I-V D: sorpresa la salida era espantosa, jugando con las resistencias (pues ya estaba resignado) consegui sacar una respuesta 100% lineal  naa, pero anteriormente habia programado un pic para que me dibujara una bonita onda diente de sierra para verificar la linealidad de mi circuito y si (Y) por fin muy contento respire en paz pero  ahora que intento modificar la resistencia R1 para control de la ganancia se distorsiona mi señal o se corta... decidi colocar otra etapa de amplificación pero tambien se corta (así como se los dibuje en paint :S), la alimentación de mi TL081 es de +- 5V y funciona sin conectar nada a la salida, mi pregunta es en que me debo fijar, estudiar, o que rollo para resolver mi pequeño problema de corte... mi salida es 3.9V máximo y 100 mV como mínimo, y ahora quien podrá ayudarme u.u
Hasta quisiera comprar ya armado un microcircuito convertidor d-a con amplificador de pot digital y de plus un filtro pasabajos x.X
Saludos compañeros que esten bien C:
Pd. El circuito no me atrevo a modificarlo... bueno ya lo hice y distorsiona mi salida o ya no aparece absolutamente nadita en mi osc ds nano :/ aun me pregunto si el datasheet decia resistencias iguales para la corriente de referencia porque con prueba y error obtuve esos valores... y sorry el circuito esta en livewire  me formateé la compu y no he instalado los programas necesarios...



> Que mi nombre de usuario diga z.e.T.T.a no me relaciona ni adoro a quienes odio  además hoy me conocen como 7et.To pero ni idea de como cambiar el nombre de usuario


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 1, 2011)

pues he modificado mi circuito y nada, creo que regresare a mi seguro juego de resistencias en vez de un integrado ... además me ahorrare consumo de corriente valiosos mA que necesitare... con eso del dac, el convertidor I-V, un amplificador, el lm5061B para el pot digital y un pasabajas activo nombre n.n y mi pobre bateria UB1245 de solo 4.5Ah D: que loco el 12 es por los 12V y el 45 por.. hah ... saludos compañeros


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 2, 2011)

El TL081 con una carga de 10K o mayor entrega aproximadamente 1.5 volts menos que la tensión de alimentación. Si lo vas a alimentar con 5 volts, no creo que saques más de 3.5 a la salida.
O usá un operacional que sea "rail to rail" en su salida, o alimentá el mismo con más tensión.


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El TL081 con una carga de 10K o mayor entrega aproximadamente 1.5 volts menos que la tensión de alimentación. Si lo vas a alimentar con 5 volts, no creo que saques más de 3.5 a la salida.
> O usá un operacional que sea "rail to rail" en su salida, o alimentá el mismo con más tensión.



al alimentarlo a mayor tensión ocurre que mi señal se vuelve no lineal, mmm hoy llegan unos OP177 que encargue probare con ellos tal como indicas, sospecho de que mis tl081 le meten ruido y por eso se altera mi señal.

Tambien probare aislar este circuito y las otras etapas que quiero introducirle, usando 4 fuentes 

Te aviso en la tarde como me fue  saludos!!

Pd. Aun así la etapa convertidora de I-V funciona bien, el opamp me entrega los 3.9V (poniendo la punta de mi osciloscopio en la flecha  se ve un bonito incremento de 0 a 255) pero al conectar esta salida a una siguiente etapa de amplificacion es donde se corta la señal (dejando la punta en el mismo lugar) como si el tl081 perdiera potencia o no se. El efecto que mencionas ahora si se produce, hice un simple divisor para reducir la onda y tambien al conectar el divisor pasa lo mismo  y me he divertido conectando, desconectando, conectando viendo como se corta y vuelve a la normalidad la señal n.n

Muchas gracias... C:


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 2, 2011)

Zettaextremo dijo:


> al alimentarlo a mayor tensión ocurre que mi señal se vuelve no lineal, mmm hoy llegan unos OP177 que encargue probare con ellos tal como indicas, sospecho de que mis tl081 le meten ruido y por eso se altera mi señal


   Eso no puede pasar "por alimentar con mas tensión". 
Tampoco es posible que con los niveles de entrada, el TL081 meta ruido que te altere la señal.
Y menos que variando R1 o agragando otra etapa se corte.

Dejá de culpar a los componentes :enfadado: *El problema sos vos*, que andá a saber como  montaste y alimentaste realmente eso.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 2, 2011)

Coincido con Eduardo. Porque subas la tensión no puede afectar el funcionamiento del operacional y llevarlo a una zona no lineal. No es necesario que subas la tensión del DAC, solo del operacional.
La salida del mismo configurado como conversor de corriente tensión *no* varía con su tensión de alimentación. Alimentá solo el operacional con +12 o algo así. Es más, ni si quiera su tensión de alimentación debe estar regulada. El efecto que ves que se recortan los picos positivos al ponerle carga es por lo que te dije antes, no es rail to rail a la salida.


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 2, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Eso no puede pasar "por alimentar con mas tensión".
> Tampoco es posible que con los niveles de entrada, el TL081 meta ruido que te altere la señal.
> Y menos que variando R1 o agragando otra etapa se corte.
> 
> Dejá de culpar a los componentes :enfadado: *El problema sos vos*, que andá a saber como  montaste y alimentaste realmente eso.





Retiro lo que dije compañero  una disculpa si eran mis DAC de alguna manera me los debi de haber cargado en mis primeros circuitos de +-15V o tambien porque el nuevo lo compre en otra tienda  a +-12 volts funciona bien y la amplitud aumenta y disminuye de acuerdo a lo calculado, solo debo ajustar las resistencias de mi 4051B para incrementos lineales, probare a +-5V mmm y ahora que hare con los op177 x.X



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Coincido con Eduardo. Porque subas la tensión no puede afectar el funcionamiento del operacional y llevarlo a una zona no lineal. No es necesario que subas la tensión del DAC, solo del operacional.
> La salida del mismo configurado como conversor de corriente tensión *no* varía con su tensión de alimentación. Alimentá solo el operacional con +12 o algo así. Es más, ni si quiera su tensión de alimentación debe estar regulada. El efecto que ves que se recortan los picos positivos al ponerle carga es por lo que te dije antes, no es rail to rail a la salida.




si gracias alimente el circuito con +-12V pero no paso nada... me compre otro DAC y ya quedo  por supuesto usando los +-12V  mmm tengo que hacer mas observaciones en el consumo de mis componentes y la alimentación pues como dije solo dispondre de una bateria de 12V... y eliminare el filtro pasabajas porque no importa se percibe igual con y sin este elegi una buena tasa de muestreo ahora vere como conecto un Z80, una memoria SD y la bateria de 12V a esto xP a estudiar!!



Saludos a todos y felices tranquilidades...


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 3, 2011)

Con +-5V funciono correctamente tambien, y ahora he dividido mi unica fuente de 12V para que 10V y 0V sean mis voltajes positivos y negativos del dac, 5V es mi tierra, y los 2 Volts que sobran es para que el operacional no corte la señal  (Que no sabia que pasaba eso gracias compañero!!) mmm pero ahora tengo que mover de alguna manera los 5v de mi pic para que de arriba de 7.4V...
Como es un nuevo DAC no tuve que hacer combinaciones extrañas de resistencias n.n y la señal ya no se ve afectada por las chucherias que afectaban en mi circuito anterior...
Subire al rato el diagrama del dac con el tl y el demux analogico que use como pot digital por si a alguien le interesa


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 4, 2011)

Me da ñañaras meterle estos voltajes a mi pic n.n hasta ahorita solo he probado con un dipswitch se dañara el pic si lo conecto a esto???, otra cosa y de la que no estoy seguro es si tan siquiera encenderá  por la corriente limitada en mis divisores :/
También ando viendo que resistencias colocar hasta ahorita solo he probado es 220, 1.2K, 2.2K, 3.3K, 4.7K, 5.6K, y 6.8K mmm intente hacer unas revolturas usando solo un único valor en las resistencias pero que creen me generaba ruido mi demux, asi que así lo deje, pero veré de que otra manera puedo usar un valor standard mmm...
Y es que quiero comprar estos mismos componentes pero los más pequeños n.n y en la tienda donde hago pedidos me pueden hacer el favor de proverme las microresistencias pero es un desperdicio comprar todo un carrete para ocupar unas pocas... por eso buscare como hacer que mis resistencias tengan valores similares...
Aún no conecto el parlante, primero quiero asegurarme de no dañar mi pic  para reproducir el  "HOLA MUNDO"  versión voz de robot 
mmm por último mi onda esta en la parte positiva, checare una configuración del dac para darle más amplitud a mi onda aprovechando de los 0 a 5V

bueno este es mi aporte n.n si conocen de algún estudiante o hobbysta que intente hacer lo mismo que yo y tenga dificultades pues les linkean mi circuito 

Saludos!!!


Olvidaba: si no quieren usar solo una fuente pues sería mmm una de -5V, una de +5V y una de 7V


Editar: El parlante no se escucha  mmm necesito otro ampli o que rollo T.T pense que era la fuente así que use una alimentación dual pero nada y la onda senoidal a 100 Hz sale perfecta del tl084 pero cuando conecto el parlante nada


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Al tl084 no le puedes conectar directamente el parlante, debes usar un amplificador de potencia de audio como el Lm386.


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 5, 2011)

jcristhian_1 dijo:


> Al tl084 no le puedes conectar directamente el parlante, debes usar un amplificador de potencia de audio como el Lm386.




ok ya esta  probare entonces n.n  gracias

Pues funciona mmm pero usando fuentes independientes, y mi onda esta entre los 0 a 5V antes de entrar al amplificador de potencia mmm pero quisiera aprovechar el rango entre los -5V a 0 pues para que tenga otro uso esta fuente  pero no se si el lm386 acepte voltajes entre -5V a 5V revise el datasheet pero... que pasaría si en el circuito de arriba conecto el lm386 de los 12V a los 0V??? o algún otro amplificador de potencia que acepte valores negativos?

le paso algo a mi demux D:!!!! ahora como que no le llega bien la alimentación o no se S: mmm se cancela la señal en un tiempo repetido esto hace que no exista una resistencia de retroalimentación calculo en una frecuencia de 5000Hz pero lo curioso cuando toco la salida de mi circuito hacia el lm386 o toco la parte metalica de la bocina desaparece este efecto aaa y con mis pies tocando el suelo mmm que será esto??? S:mejor esa resistencia de retroalimentación la dejare en paz y movere mi demux al pot del circuito del lm386...
Mi pregunta es anteriormente has trabajado con este integrado el 4051B?


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 5, 2011)

movi el demux a mi etapa de amplificador de potencia y sigue cortandose S: ya me lo cargue!!!! :S necesito aterrizar ahora mi circuito a tierra y eso es algo que no me gusta ni imaginar... lo diferente es que al moverlo a su nueva posicion se cola algun ruido cuando no esta en operacion :/ y se escucha tracala tracala tracala  pense que ese ruido era por tenerlo en la etapa de conversion I-V mmm mejor lo regreso a donde estaba... y nunca habia puesto atención a esto porque trabajo usando mi pulsera y hoy no me la puse y aparecio este ruido no se si antes ya existia pues mi osciloscopio lo tomaba con las manos y su carcasa es de metal y ahora vi esas feas lineas que acontinuacion dibujare

Tambien realice una onda senoidal de 100Hz y funciona bien sin el demux, el demux es mi problema no se como realizar las debidas conexiones es a lo que creo y me guio por el datasheet, tanto la onda senoidal y esta onda diente de sierra tienen una frecuencia de corte que hace que la salida se eleve a los 7V porque no existe en ese lapso una resistencia de retroalimentación...
He visto otros tipos de pot digitales pero mmm tendría que mandarlos pedir x.X y existe uno el 1669 creo asi es pero tarda 7s en llegar de 0 a su posicion 255  con este demux puedo elegir entre 8 canales en un lapso breve... la conexión esta arriba



bien ya solucioné el problema del ruido llamemosle ruido uno que son las lineas de arriba, heh jugue con el inhabilitador del demux hasta que al ponerle un capacitor dejo de producir esos picos, aún se sigue filtrando por no se que parte otro ruido que es como que un efecto provocado por esa conexión de resistencias :/ seguiré investigando... todo el circuito ya funciona como debe solo estos inconvenientes de mi señal no limpia x.X... por ahora vere que pasa si le colocó unos diodos en serie a esas resistencias para que la señal solo vaya en un sentido porque de alguna manera el estado off de los puertos del demux están por debajo de los 0V son -mV pero quizas influya S:


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 5, 2011)

Ya quedo  mmm cambie el sentido de la retroalimentación y esta limpiecito -.- pero que creen salio un ruido 3  cada tanto cambios de estado ABC en el demux empieza un golpeteo aprox cada medio segundo pero son entre 3 y 5 golpes y se quitan mmm son fácilmente percibidos a volumen alto  pero bueno como es de cada tantos lo dejaré así  por ahora y pasaré a otra etapa del proyecto

muchas gracias por todo a uds  y a quienes han publicado sus preguntas y les han respondido n.n seguiré ahora con un microfono-->preamplificador-->amplificador-->filtro pasabanda y convertidor analógico digital  de eso me falta el filtro y conseguirme otro microfono tengo un electrect pero quiero uno de mas alcance por así decirlo :/

saludos y hasta dentro de unas horas cuando vuelva a preguntar 

gracias forosdeelectrónica


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 14, 2011)

jcristhian_1 dijo:


> Al tl084 no le puedes conectar directamente el parlante, debes usar un amplificador de potencia de audio como el Lm386.



Hola jcristhian

Pues he regresado con este proyecto y ya funciona bien, al final reemplacé el lm386 por un tda2822m y esta demasiado genial para ser verdad...

Pero tengo un incoveniente aun sigo usando diferentes fuentes pero quiero emplear solo una, bueno deberé emplear solo una al principio tenia pensado hacerme un borlote usando un inversor para obtener 24v con ese voltaje lo dividiría en +12V y -12V pero como todo funciona con voltajes de -5V a 7V pues me quedo con mi fuente de 12V
de que manera puedo sacar estos valores sin usar divisores de voltaje 12V, 10V, 5V y el fácil que es 0V n.n mmm conosco los reguladores de voltaje de 5V pero no para los demás...
puedes indicarme si existe algún tema o circuito o mínimo la teoría necesaria para este inconveniente ?  

mmm saludos!!! y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola zettaextremo, tu pregunta es como haces para sacar 12V 10V y 5v a partir de tu fuente de 12V?, si es asi puedes usar reguladores 78xx para 5V y para 10V, para 12V no hace falta ya que eso es lo que da tu fuente, opcionalmente puedes usar reguladores lm317 o el lm117 y configurarlo para cada voltaje que deseas


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 14, 2011)

jcristhian_1 dijo:


> Hola zettaextremo, tu pregunta es como haces para sacar 12V 10V y 5v a partir de tu fuente de 12V?, si es asi puedes usar reguladores 78xx para 5V y para 10V, para 12V no hace falta ya que eso es lo que da tu fuente, opcionalmente puedes usar reguladores lm317 o el lm117 y configurarlo para cada voltaje que deseas



Exactamente  pues a lo mucho llegue a ver diodos zener para tener los voltajes que requiero pero creo que eso consumirá algo de corriente extra :/ así que checare los reguladores ... siempre me he preguntado si los celulares usan amplificadores de alimentación dual, de una fuente, o que rollo como una bateria de menos de 5V puede lograr tantas cosas  a esos ingenieros mis repetos n.n y yo que me hago bolas con todo esto pero pues asi se aprende bien a leer!!!!!!!!!!! gracias



bueno hasta ahora solo he leido acerca del lm317 117 y 350 (3A)

a poco es preferible que la máxima salida sea 3V mayor que su voltaje de entrada?
lo digo por mis 10 y 12 v 
ahora veo que dependiendo de la ultima letra pueden ser de 1 a 1.5A mientras que el lm350 puede correr hasta 3A, esto no creo sea un problema he visto en el datasheet el uso de un transistor para que a lo mucho la corriente en el regulador será de 1A y por el transistor pues pasará lo demás... 
aqui mismo vi un circuito de un regulador a 10V con una bateria de carro, la salida estaba conectada a potenciometros en paralelo y sus salidas ivan a optoacopladores, y el voltaje era regulado por el pot, pero lei que era una aplicación demasiada pequeña o algo así...

Es que tengo pensado usar bastantitos servomotores a 7V con consumo en centenas de mA afortunadamente mi bateria llega a 4.5A mmm

si necesito varios voltajes debo usar varios lm? o puedo usar el diagrama de los pot de este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-0-10-v-lm317-32719/ 

n.n y en el datasheet en la formula para saber el voltaje de salida viene  Iadj que no se cual será D:...segui leyendo y ya le entendi n.n además encontre una tabla de sustitución para R2 e indica el voltaje de salida....

ahora leere del 7805 y los demás...

bueno tanto el 7805 y 7810 se requiere de una fuente que sea 2.5V mayor n.n  o sea 12.5V 

me quedo con los lm C: y ya hay nuevo valor  1.5V que viene siendo 6.5 V usando la bateria n.n hehe para un microfono de alto rango de distancia...

en conclusión de una fuente de 12V DC se pueden usar 3 lm317 en paralelo? (5, 6.5, 10)
o será mejor con los pot?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 14, 2011)

claro se pueden usar varios aunque no es exactamente en paralelo, si vas a usar siempre el de 5 , 6.5 y 10 seria mejor que lo tengas fijo, pero de todas maneras seria bueno que tengas uno para dar tensiones ajustables con potenciometro.


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 15, 2011)

jcristhian_1 dijo:


> claro se pueden usar varios aunque no es exactamente en paralelo, si vas a usar siempre el de 5 , 6.5 y 10 seria mejor que lo tengas fijo, pero de todas maneras seria bueno que tengas uno para dar tensiones ajustables con potenciometro.



si fijos n.n vere si puedo comprar el material si no tendré que esperar  gracias!

bueno solo una duda... dice colocar un capacitor si el dispositivo esta a 6 in de los capacitores ???? eso es para una fuente que use la red de 120V AC y venga con su rectificadores y los capacitores de 1000uF???


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 15, 2011)

no se en que parte lo dice pero creo que lo que quiere decir es que pongas un capacitor lo mas cerca del regulador, sobre todo si la entrada de voltaje esta alejada.


----------



## Zettaextremo (Jun 15, 2011)

jcristhian_1 dijo:


> no se en que parte lo dice pero creo que lo que quiere decir es que pongas un capacitor lo mas cerca del regulador, sobre todo si la entrada de voltaje esta alejada.



haha ok ok viene en el datasheet en un diagrama simple  

buenas noches n.n


----------

